# Looking for Things to do - Four Seasons Aviara - Carlsbad CA



## JoeWilly (Feb 11, 2009)

We're headed to the 4 seasons (thanks to a sighting by a tugger!) in March.   Looking for suggestions on restaurants (asian, mexican, thai, american, pizza,).  Good food, not too pricey.  Prefer good food, reasonable to moderate prices, to overpriced restaurants for ambiance. 

Also looking for things to do in the evenings:  ball games, theatre, concerts, etc. We're not into the party scene, but nice music in a nice bar is fine. 

Please help
Thanks


----------



## lv_maui (Feb 11, 2009)

*Here are some suggestions*



JoeWilly said:


> Looking for suggestions on restaurants (asian, mexican, thai, american, pizza,).



These are local favorites for Breakfast - Broken Yolk (near your resort next to La Costa) and Potato Shack in Encinitas (a must)

Lunch and Dinner is too many to list but Leucadia Pizza, taco shops such as Rico's, Filberto's, & Juanitas, etc.  Just go to the coast highway and drive South (not North) for many establishments.

Four Seasons is on the south end of Carlsbad so consider Encinitas as closer than North Carlsbad.

BTW, Four Seasons is very expensive for dining but I am sure you know that.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2009)

San Diego Padres
San Diego Zoo
Wild Animal Park
Sea World
Tijuana


----------



## lv_maui (Feb 11, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> San Diego Padres
> San Diego Zoo
> Wild Animal Park
> Sea World
> Tijuana




Add Legoland if you have young children.

I do not recommend Tijuana anymore due to safety concerns and increased time to get back accross border. Things have really changed for the bad.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 11, 2009)

TS4MS has a Carlsbad and San Diego thread 
- Carlsbad information & Links -  http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/california-timeshares/9056-carlsbad-information-links.html
- San Diego Area recommendations and links - http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...471-san-diego-area-recommendations-links.html

Here's a link to Mousesavers Discounts and Deals at Southern California Attractions - http://www.mousesavers.com/otherparks.html


----------



## Barbeque (Feb 11, 2009)

For Mexican La Especial del Norte  the best Mexican food I have ever had.  It is in Leucadia.  I live in Bakersfield and we have lots of it but this is superior . I had Pulpo (Octopus)  
My wife had tortilla soup and said it was the best ever. 

Our favorite fish restaurant in Carlsbad.   
Fish House Vera Cruz  (Very good fairly reasonable)

And I believe there is a Kings Seafood there also.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 12, 2009)

The Claim Jumper in Carlsbad is very good for American lunch or dinner. It has good food, large portions, good ambiance, great variety, and is moderately priced. I love their cheese potato soup and corn bread muffins as well as many other items.


----------



## lv_maui (Feb 12, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> The Claim Jumper in Carlsbad is very good for American lunch or dinner. It has good food, large portions, good ambiance, great variety, and is moderately priced. I love their cheese potato soup and corn bread muffins as well as many other items.




And for those not privileged to have an In-and-Out Burger place, there is one right next to Claims Jumper.  Another place for great breakfast and lunch food is Tip Top Meats.  It is a hole in the wall meat market on El Camino Real down the street from the flower fields.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 12, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> TS4MS has a Carlsbad and San Diego thread
> - Carlsbad information & Links -  http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/california-timeshares/9056-carlsbad-information-links.html
> - San Diego Area recommendations and links - http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...471-san-diego-area-recommendations-links.html
> 
> Here's a link to Mousesavers Discounts and Deals at Southern California Attractions - http://www.mousesavers.com/otherparks.html


A few more -we LOVED it there!

Thread with my pictures..... http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...pictures-four-seasons-aviara-carlsbad-ca.html

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/california-timeshares/76838-why-aviara-so-highly-rated.html


----------



## GregGH (Feb 12, 2009)

once you get burned out doing things ... --come back to Aviara and STAY ...   we stayed in Summitt in jan for 2 weeks  ... here is a typical  day ...

7:35 - walk to Meadows (too nice to take shuttle)
7:45 - try the drink of the day
8:00- yoga (score major points with wife)
9:00 - walk up to hotel spa -sign in and 20 minutes cardio
9:30 -steam room
9:45 - hot tub in spa
9:55 - shower - will you try the green or pink soaps ...decisiions . decisions
10:05 - I skipped the chilled cucumbers - slip on the bath robe and rest on the chaise lounge chairs - zen out ... once you are here you will know what I mean
10:20 - one with iTunes and walk thru hotel to condo - take the long way and smell everything ...
10:30 - maids have been in ... test the bed - just one more time ... damm nice sheets - great breeze thru thru the unit ... heaven ..

The only cost - $30 for the yoga ...  

Set the alarm - or you sleep all day ...:-(  
Afternoon - drive to La Jolla to see how the sea lions are doing - in March they would have given birth ...  hurry back for sunset along beach or from Hotel.
Next afternoon - walk beach at Torry Pines 

Costco is on Palomar Airport Rd ( real close - use Paseo Del Norte for more Ocean Views ... pick up a great bottle ( or 6 ) of red wine ... and some beef tenderlion - see if you think the four seasons BBQ's are 5 star ...


Greg

ps -  Courtesy tennis lessons & golf lessons on Sat.   Golf range $5
ps - don't think anyone said Balboa Park - worth the time, museums, pretty park to walk around, Zoo next door


----------



## JoeWilly (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responses.  Tuggers are the best!!!

Gregg,

I do plan to enjoy the resort.  I think my husband has no idea how nice it is as he wanted me to find things to do.  He'll be pleasantly surprised.

Any recommendations for a whale watching excursion?  Wine tasting?

Thanks again


----------



## Sir Newf (Feb 13, 2009)

JW,
we were there for a week in December and followed Gregg's exact schedule at the resort for a few days---heavenly, especially for 2 over-worked, East Coast Professionals,  the pink vs green decision truly became the most difficult decision of the week....The only add-ons we did were:
Trader Joes down the road... Laguna Beach for lunch....and a visit thru Coto to sneek peak where the "Housewives" live (your wife will probably understand)....can't wait for our return in few months to the larger side of our unit 

Gregg..one more recommendation if you collect Hilton Honors points: The Rome Cavalleri-a Waldorf-- the spa is absolutely incredible (it's co-ed)...the spa alone is worth the points to join HGVC, and then you're also in Rome---Wow!.....


----------



## glenn1000 (Feb 26, 2009)

We're at the Four Seasons this week and it is an exceptional resort. Units, service and amenities all top rate. Our best meal has been at Vivance, the restaurant at the Four Seasons hotel. We had a very nice day in La Jolla and enjoyed lunch on the third floor (outdoors) of George's at the Cove.


----------



## GregGH (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi

The Tecemucla area has been a bit weak for wine - depends on how 'in to wine' you are ...

see this ...  http://dat.erobertparker.com/bboard/showthread.php?t=172819&highlight=temecula


but they mention one winery in Escondido that we have bookmarked for next years visit ... 

http://www.orfila.com/map-directions.html 

Greg

ps - seen the spa in the Hotel yet ?


----------



## GregGH (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi

gee - just noticed I  double posted that ... how did I do that ..:-(  --will wipe out and add something ...lets see ...

Anyway -- FRIDAY --did anyone mention the Sea Food buffet??  $55 - all you can eat - in Calif Bistro room ... save room for the deserts ,,,, see if you can find a BAD desert ... then stay away from weight scales for two days ...

Greg


----------



## glenn1000 (Feb 27, 2009)

Last night here- wonderful dinner on the beach at The Beach House in Encinitas.


----------



## ricki999 (Mar 2, 2009)

For some fresh fish there's a nearby casual neighborhood fishmarket/restaurant just on the otherside of the I-5 in the Ralphs shopping center just west of the Pointsettia Lane exit in Carlsbad.  Right behind the Subway sandwich.  Not the cheapest, but the fish is excellent.

http://www.pellysfish.com/


----------



## Auger (Mar 2, 2009)

*Overall rating*

For those that have stayed at this Four Seasons, is it really a 9.5+ ?? Looking at trying to get a reservation there in the Fall and just curious. Other optio is the Marriott Newport Coast in Newport Beach.
Thanks


----------



## happymum (Mar 2, 2009)

Auger said:


> For those that have stayed at this Four Seasons, is it really a 9.5+ ?? Yes.   Other option is the Marriott Newport Coast in Newport Beach.



 We did MCV right after FSA and kept thinking "there is no comparison" .


----------



## JoeWilly (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your help.  Can't wait, only one week before we leave.  

Seafood buffet - is it that great for $55.00 per person?  What makes it worth that much?  Usually I'd much prefer to be waited on for that price.  What makes this so good? Also, how is the breakfast buffet and how much is it?

Thanks again


----------

